# thick collars



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

i've seen alot of members dog pics where there dogs have really nice wide collars...where can i get one. i bought my puppie a leather spiked collar(i know, you dont have to tell me) and he has almost outgrown it so i want to get him something confortable and durable. where can i buy one? and which kind is best to use?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

stillwater collars are the best,its the consensus just about.
you can find links and stuff in the search engine.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is the link

Stillwater Kennel Supply --


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have used and loe the service at Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source. The service ia great and the quality of their products are surpreme.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm a fan of Tablerock because she is a personal friend and I can get better colors. Here is her link
Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i get mine at garcia's dog accessories


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I like stillwater and collarmania.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I use stillwaters


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

All 3 of the people I would recommend have already been mentioned. Stillwater, Tablerock and Collarmania.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Tablerock is where it's at.... Functional and stylish.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Stillwater


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Tablerock is where it's at.... Functional and stylish.


love the tablerock security collars. also love their training sleds. i think im going to go with that.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

thats cool,lil bit is on the still water site,if i was marty id start chargin for photos of her.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I'm a fan of Tablerock because she is a personal friend and I can get better colors. Here is her link
> Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies


Those are nice. I saved that link I think I may get some of those along with more stillwater collars lol.. I love collars. 

http://www.bulldogsupplycompany.com/
This place also has some nice thick collars, however one of our members order one and wasn't very happy with the quality so I am not sure how good they are.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah if you buy from tablerock tell her I sent you guys! She will take good care of you and I have a ton of stuff from her and I am picking up a drag sled at nationals. She has the best stuff and the prettiest colors! I like stillwater too don't get me wrong but Tablerock just has more colors.


----------

